# 97110 & 97112



## raynas613 (Jan 25, 2010)

can codes 97110 & 97112 be coded on the same visit? if so, is 59 needed?


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 26, 2010)

Not really my area however if both services are performed it appears appropriate, in addition there is no edit that would require appending modifier -59.

97110 Therapeutic procedure, 1 or more areas, each 15 minutes; therapeutic 
         exercises to develop strength and endurance,range of motion
         and flexibility
97112	 	neuromuscular reeducation of movement, balance,    
                         coordination, kinesthetic sense, posture, and/or 
                         proprioception for sitting and/or standing activities
Hope this helps,


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 26, 2010)

You would need the mod-59 on 97112 so that they know it is a _different_ 15-minute time period than the 97110, otherwise they will bundle the codes.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 26, 2010)

Please see CMS Transmittal 1019, August 3, 2006

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1019CP.pdf

The codes initially referenced are included...

Hope this helps,


----------



## raynas613 (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks....


----------

